# The Millenial Reign of Christ and the Last Reset



## pushamaku (Nov 6, 2020)

Nicely produced videos from a new YT channel, Exploring Tartaria, suggesting that Christ's millennial kingdom has already happened supported by a lot of the alternative history research found on sites like this one. Highly recommend and could definitely be shared with others to introduce them to these topics.



​


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 6, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Nicely produced videos from a new YT channel, Exploring Tartaria, suggesting that Christ's millennial kingdom has already happened supported by a lot of the alternative history research found on sites like this one. Highly recommend and could definitely be shared with others to introduce them to these topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




annoying music, but interesting presentation and promising channel! Even though she confused Tartaria with the entire Old World.

Her idea is based on the following video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCzWJcDzoJ4_
​
I like the theory that the Millenial Reign ended some time ago, maybe 500 years in 1492 (?), and we are at the end of the reign of evil.

A season is a quarter of a year. The millenial reign is 1,000 years. A season - 250 years? End of millenial reign around 1800?


----------



## Anachronos (Nov 6, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely produced videos from a new YT channel, Exploring Tartaria, suggesting that Christ's millennial kingdom has already happened supported by a lot of the alternative history research found on sites like this one. Highly recommend and could definitely be shared with others to introduce them to these topics.
> ...




It would make sense, especially if you consider that most of history was made up at late 1700 - early 1800


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 6, 2020)

Reminds me of what I speculated elsewhere, but the word "little season" in the context of the 1000 year reign does give more credibility to the idea of 250 years:



dreamtime said:


> I am convinced the main purpose of calendars was to understand when a gateway opens between two ages, and one age probably has sub-ages as well. Understanding the cyclical nature of reality probably means a lot of power, especially if you know when certain things happen, as the turnover is probably always accompanied by a cataclysm of sorts. Our past gives us some clues about time frames. Something seems to happen at least every 250 years. Could be that we are looking at four grand descending ages of 1000 year length, and sub-ages of 250 year length, and four ascending ages, with eight total ages, and the eighth one is also the first one of the next grand cycle. (7 and 8 come up a lot in esoterica)
> 
> The destruction of the true calendars of the past and it's replacement with the modern calendar happened to conceal this knowledge from the masses. Unfortunately, nowadays we don't have any way to know where we really are in the cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 7, 2020)

What I'm starting to think is that the 'dark ages' between 500 and 1500 AD were invented to invert the truth about the 1000 year millenial kingdom, but additionally they also stretched the 1500 date - in reality 1500 was around 200-300 years ago. The Gregorian calendar reform probably did happen in 1582, but 1582 was 82 years after armageddon - probably in the 18th century. and with the reform they changed 1582 to 1782 or something.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTGtVigdFMs


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYBPMOLQnpI_​


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 7, 2020)

The videos from the Exploring Tartaria channel are highly professional. There's money behind them, they aren't home-made efforts from someone cutting and pasting clips from other videos.

I'm reminded of when the Flat Earth topic was taken over some years ago by the religionists with their biblical Firmament and Dome model. Perhaps now they've turned their attention to the emerging Tartaria/Alternative History field?

(That's not to say that I'm a Flatearther and neither is it intended to kick of any further discussion of that topic.)


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 7, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The videos from the Exploring Tartaria channel are highly professional. There's money behind them, they aren't home-made efforts from someone cutting and pasting clips from other videos.
> 
> I'm reminded of when the Flat Earth topic was taken over some years ago by the religionists with their biblical Firmament and Dome model. Perhaps now they've turned their attention to the emerging Tartaria/Alternative History field?
> 
> (That's not to say that I'm a Flatearther and neither is it intended to kick of any further discussion of that topic.)



Those christian groups do have some strong family and church networks, which makes collaboration easy.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Nov 8, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> The videos from the Exploring Tartaria channel are highly professional. There's money behind them, they aren't home-made efforts from someone cutting and pasting clips from other videos.
> 
> I'm reminded of when the Flat Earth topic was taken over some years ago by the religionists with their biblical Firmament and Dome model. Perhaps now they've turned their attention to the emerging Tartaria/Alternative History field?
> 
> (That's not to say that I'm a Flatearther and neither is it intended to kick of any further discussion of that topic.)


Just because someone has knowledge about quality video production doesn't mean there is a network behind them. But, there is certaintly some money to be made from "conspiracy" videos. (Through Patreon and Ads)


----------



## Starman (Nov 8, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> What I'm starting to think is that the 'dark ages' between 500 and 1500 AD were invented to invert the truth about the 1000 year millenial kingdom, but additionally they also stretched the 1500 date - in reality 1500 was around 200-300 years ago. The Gregorian calendar reform probably did happen in 1582, but 1582 was 82 years after armageddon - probably in the 18th century. and with the reform they changed 1582 to 1782 or something.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTGtVigdFMs
> ...




I find this subject quite stimulating, suggesting that Christ's millennial kingdom has already happened, as it opens up a new door for inquiry. Thanks to Pushamaku for bringing this to our attention, also to Dreamtime in keeping this kind of thread alive.
 
I note in the Youtube comment section for one of the 'Exploring Tartaria' videos, that both AutoDidactic and CONSPIRACY-R-US give kudos to the woman who narrates the videos.  One or both of them said it helped fill in some important gaps in their thinking.  My sense is that we will hear more on this subject.
 
The theory gives a tidy set of bookmarks for much of the high culture we see from the past. There is a beginning and an end and it was a reign of enlightened beings.  It's exhilarating to consider that this elevated human and god consciousness ruled the 3D world for 1,000 years. Just this realization alone is enough to give me the spiritual armor I need. 
 
We can argue dates, scripture, the why of Tribulation, why satan is now loosed upon the world, and why his time is up, but that is all extra to the central theme that life on earth was once bountiful and enlightened and could become so again.  We don't really know what will happen in the future, even though Biblical scripture gives us a prediction.  But we can take solace that the world once experienced such a golden age. There is evidence of it everywhere. Perhaps in another incarnation some of us lived in those times. 

Maybe that's not enough for some to find a refuge in the past, but for me it's a gateway to some kind of rapture.  Just looking at the images of grand architecture, urban layouts, star citadels, paintings of saints, bucolic landscapes, stained glass, sculptures quickens my heartbeat and triggers a memory of such a wonderful time.  I have also physically experienced these images and these places during my lifetime, so that has helped a lot. It has made me terribly happy to be a part of it.

The Biblical notion that our world is nearing the end of the reign of satan after his ‘little season’ of control is welcoming.  Add the vision of a world then coming into being that will combine the 3D and 5D spiritual realm into an everlasting reality is enough to make you want to become a Christian. 

Well, I suppose I already am, but haven’t given it that name.  I still need to do some healing in light of how this tradition has been corrupted.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 8, 2020)

Starman said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm starting to think is that the 'dark ages' between 500 and 1500 AD were invented to invert the truth about the 1000 year millenial kingdom, but additionally they also stretched the 1500 date - in reality 1500 was around 200-300 years ago. The Gregorian calendar reform probably did happen in 1582, but 1582 was 82 years after armageddon - probably in the 18th century. and with the reform they changed 1582 to 1782 or something.
> ...




The given explanation answers a lot of the questions we have here. Whether it really happened that way, no one knows for certain, but I feel we are all coming closer to the truth every day, together, by focusing our intention and attention on awakening.

The reality is that we are all connected, not a single human being is isolated and exists independent from everyone else, and whatever is happening now and whatever happens in the future will be about humanity evolving, not about a couple individuals finding enlightment.

At one point everything will fall into place again. Until then, it will be a wild ride.

The 1000-year rule could explain our past: When such a world breaks down, you would expect that people try to emulate it - by establishing kingdoms, who's leaders claim to be in contact with the divine. Slowly, such an order crumbles as it is no longer kept together by spirit, and finally the old world was formally dismantled 100 years ago when the last kingdoms got replaced by 'democracies', an essential step for evil to gain control.


----------



## Starman (Nov 8, 2020)

As I mentioned a few hours ago in a post, it's already under way.  Here's Jon Levi from a video today.  "Did Revelation already happen?"
He goes on to other subjects, but starts out with this theme.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fwLBjSHX8_


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice video skills, to be sure. This stuff is getting out. Consciousness is changing. But, yeah, it is pretty superficial to tidy it all up with Biblical associations. What about the weird gargoyles on the Cathedrals, etc? What about iron instruments and local communities? Lion Man (above) might be right in his trepidations. I want the Christians I know to wake up to this, but they are so primitive.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 9, 2020)

Sanctus Martinus said:


> Just because someone has knowledge about quality video production doesn't mean there is a network behind them.



True, but check out the footage. It's incredibly consistent across all of the different locations rather than having been compiled from different sources. It really looks like it's been specifically commissioned. Just my opinion though...


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 9, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I want the Christians I know to wake up to this, but they are so primitive.



Agreed. Religion in general is just another form of submission to the cunning deceivers. We are all capable of saving ourselves and do not need any saviour to do it on our behalf.

This is exactly what the dark ones want us to think because as enticing and warm fuzzy feeling such videos may emote especially in current predicaments it's only meant to once again chain you to the idea that you must answer to and follow another authority figure.

The sooner we all start to accept the responsibility for our own selves the sooner we all get out of this conundrum and 'evil' will go out without even a whimper.

Empower yourselves. And I do not mean that in 'hollywood' style for in the end you have only your Self to answer to. One day you will understand if not already.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah, the key word is "authority." I bet I'm not alone on this forum. Whenever someone utters this terms, since I was the littlest of boys, I have had an immediate adverse reaction. Claiming Tartaria as Grand Christendom gives me the hee bee gee bees.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Sanctus Martinus said:
> 
> 
> > Just because someone has knowledge about quality video production doesn't mean there is a network behind them.
> ...



There are websites that sell subscriptions to stock footage, I would assume that is where the footage is sourced before I would assume that it was specifically commissioned for a YT video with less than 10k views in the first month.

I would imagine HD and drone footage can be found quite cheap nowadays.  Whoever created these videos have a good eye for production value and knew where to draw the resources.


----------



## TempleUnderfoot (Nov 10, 2020)

I hope this doesn’t offend anyone, everyone is free to believe what they want to, but I can’t help but express that this heavy injection of Christianity into the subject is a huge turn off for me. It’s not necessary to the subjects of stolen history or of Tartaria whatsoever, it neither adds to the research nor helps explain anything. It’s like reading articles from this forum then running it all through a pro Christian filter. 

To me this smells of religious agenda, like the comparison to the flat earth movement above. I don’t trust this new twist on the subject at all. Again, I’m respectful of people’s beliefs, but I have a very very hard time understanding the logic behind believing history to be false while also believing something like Christianity or the bible. It screams cognitive dissonance to me. I’ve always seen religions as a herding tool of those in power, and if anything they were used to facilitate the deception and lies researched here. By the very logic of what the research done here is founded upon, if true spirituality is to be found in this world, it cannot be in any of the religions pushed and allowed to exist by TPTB.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020

I just want to clarify that I’m well aware that religion often ties into history. I have no issue with this at all. Old religious documents have their historical worth. What I’m talking about in my previous post is taking all of it and resting it on a foundation that relies on the belief in the truth and accuracy of Christian concepts and “chronology” like Revelation, biblical end times, Christ’s reign, resurrection etc...


----------



## codis (Nov 10, 2020)

TempleUnderfoot said:


> Old religious documents have their historical worth.


Only needs to take facts into account in regard to who had created them and when - and not just have faith in "experts" with ulterior convictions and obligations. Most of those documents are admitted to be copies - created from an allegedly existing original by an alleged person that left no other trace.
Some are acknowledged as outright forgeries, like (to bring up my favourite example) the donation of Constantine.
And with Christian documents as those of other religions, they need to be seen in the "Divide and Conquer" context of the time they appeared. The subject of military occupation runs like a common thread through all of them ...


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 10, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine HD and drone footage can be found quite cheap nowadays.
> ...



It is licensed material, I already saw it in other videos.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 10, 2020)

Amen to the religious injection into many topics that don't need one.
However, though not my area of interest, does the term "Christ Consciousness" refer to one's Higher Self and the access to the Universal Consciousness?
Some have said the universe is 95% consciousness.
If there is a "second coming," does it refer to this? The Great Awakening?


----------



## Starman (Nov 10, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Amen to the religious injection into many topics that don't need one.
> However, though not my area of interest, does the term "Christ Consciousness" refer to one's Higher Self and the access to the Universal Consciousness?
> Some have said the universe is 95% consciousness.
> If there is a "second coming," does it refer to this? The Great Awakening?



Lots of posts in this thread taking offense with the "religious" nature of the videos.  While I agree that trying to hijack a narrative and appending it to your own "Faith" is suspect, there is value in looking at the events in question as something universal and not bound to Christianity. Modern Christians might claim the millennial era as their own, but I doubt something as universal as a golden age was a movement that was shouldered by one group of people in opposition to others.  

Using our modern sensibilities just doesn't cut it.  We are too aware that Christianity as we have come to observe it has been corrupted terribly and the institution is a different beast than the purity of its central teachings.  Because of this we understandably don't want to hand over over the claim of any golden age as their own, and to use their scripture as the template.  But that could be just getting trapped in 3D thinking. 

If such an enlightened age existed, and there is ample evidence for it, how are we to imagine what it was really like?  That effort seems to be an important goal at SH, because we know something profound is being hidden from us.  Could that old world look like what was promoted in the videos?  Yes I think so.  But do we have to think that this movement was Christianity and the godhead was the Christ?  I believe we don't have to think that way.  You could call it something different.  It was a universal movement, and it just so happens that modern Christians have stayed in touch with that world view more fully than others of us who have been wandering around trying to figure it out on our own.

For me, watching the videos in this thread helps me expand my consciousness in uplifting directions. I used to get tripped up on the religious baggage, but now I just ignore it.  I can take inspiration from the videos and imagine that the golden age was so expanded in consciousness that it had nothing to do with competing religious factions. It's only a later development of the remnant Christians who want to claim those beings and those times as their own, that can prove problematic.

I also don't have any problems with any spiritual hierarchies of such an age, recognizing that the 5D realm is not about beings reigning with hubris.  The modern adage, "absolute power corrupts absolutely," doesn't apply in that realm.  That's my interpretation anyway, based on my feeling that hierarchy is intrinsic in life and that there are many dimensions of existence and therefore many levels of understanding and competency.  I am not tied to a vision of egalitarian communism as some kind of enlightened goal where everybody is on the same level, and nobody tries to trump each other to get ahead.  That is just more 3D world salad thinking.

To end this post, I do think there was an age of expanded god consciousness ruling the world.  I don't know when this occurred, but maybe this can be figured out eventually.  The biblical story has some interesting timelines to consider.  We are definitely in the age of satan loosed upon the world and there once was a golden age, so they got a couple of things right.  I hope they're also right that satan's 'little season' of depravity is nearly over.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 10, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > I want the Christians I know to wake up to this, but they are so primitive.
> ...


Agreed 100%. Definitely something suspicious about this. Like a controlled release designed to divert us into this limited hangout. The professional quality of the videos and the conclusions she makes without the benefit of providing the necessary dot connecting, and also the packaging, a perfect video to send to our normie, unawakened friends. And now everyone is jumping on board and making their own videos incorporating the same basic conclusions. Seems a little too convenient, which isn't to say that it is not a truly fascinating hypothesis! It never occurred to most that the bible has already been long ago fulfilled. It would make sense to those of that defining time period. Why would they be made aware of prophecies that would only be fulfilled thousands of years later?

On another note, I tend to look at ALL scripture as a metaphor rather than take ANY of it literally. Notice all denominations of Churchianity take certain passages absolutely literally while others figuratively, yet without any real key with any defining rules as to when to take something one way or the other. So looking at things figuratively, it would seem that 'Satan' is not necessarily a person, but rather, a group or perhaps a race of deceivers. Regarding resurrection, try replacing the word with reincarnation. Seeing life as an eternal adventure consisting of countless lives until balance and enlightenment is achieved (Christ Consciousness), perhaps what we are seeing is an age where a race of doers, having transcended to Christ Consciousness, creates a world of achievement and bliss because they have banished this group of deceivers, the anti-Christ, as a direct result of this newly found level of consciousness awareness; the truth sets them free. They then graduate to higher densities of collective consciousness, leaving behind the world of doers who are still groping with the desires of the flesh. So the second resurrection (reincarnation) are those that have the opportunity to transcend this paradigm and must go through this same school, run by 'Satan'/race of deceivers/anti-Christ, who are then rereleased into this realm, retaining their knowledge and skills in deception in order to try once again to have their way with the sleeping normies for another round of 1984 until this second group wakes up, and then the cycle begins again, and again, and again. Gives fresh meaning to Solomon's astute observation that there is nothing new under the sun.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



Starman said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Amen to the religious injection into many topics that don't need one.
> ...


Seems we're on the same page in overall conclusion! Your thoughts are well stated and resonate!


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 11, 2020)

From many teachings, mystery schools, and philosophers comes the notion that the last time Earth had civilizations in 5D awareness (Christ consciousness) was before the Great flood in Prediluvian times. A few pockets may have been left over, but the lowest vibratory era of the Great Year cycle was 10,500 BC or so.

I just don't get a fuzzy feeling that 500AD-1500AD was a high vibe time in our history.
Too many satanist kings, queens, and Popes. Too many wars.


----------



## irishbalt (Nov 11, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Nicely produced videos from a new YT channel, Exploring Tartaria, suggesting that Christ's millennial kingdom has already happened supported by a lot of the alternative history research found on sites like this one. Highly recommend and could definitely be shared with others to introduce them to these topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Whoa . . . We are watching this and . . . remember the Cathars . . . the hints are dropped throughout history.  It is like a pollster looking at bad data, how in the world are you going to find out the truth amongst all the fraud . . . but if the essence of this video is true . . . whoa!

Hey are you comfortable with the world we live in? Does your spirit groan on this plane of existence. Well maybe there is a reason your soul refuses to accept this twisted and perverse state of the Creator's Earth. Hey, you may not be able to prove this is a court of law with evidence but I'd say you have very strong questions and facts to lay out.

Cheers


----------



## Starman (Nov 11, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> From many teachings, mystery schools, and philosophers comes the notion that the last time Earth had civilizations in 5D awareness (Christ consciousness) was before the Great flood in Prediluvian times. A few pockets may have been left over, but the lowest vibratory era of the Great Year cycle was 10,500 BC or so.
> 
> I just don't get a fuzzy feeling that 500AD-1500AD was a high vibe time in our history.
> Too many satanist kings, queens, and Popes. Too many wars.



It's getting increasingly difficult to have any real notion of the character of any time period in the past.  We seem to be unearthing all kinds of frauds in our supposed history, so who's to say that 500 - 1,500 years ago was just a time of wars, despotic kings and popes and the rest of it?  That's what we're told, but what do we really know happened before the big re-write at the beginning of the so-called Renaissance?  There was a huge break in the continuity of civilization due to earth catastrophe.  

Taking our nose out of the propaganda books that have been driving our historical narratives, we see a refined world of star citadels, canals, geometric urban layouts, grand architecture, paintings of saintly beings, sculptures, etc. Could it be we are looking at a world of god consciousness participating in ruling the earth?  What we see in the landscape are super human accomplishments.  Is this what was built between all the wars and despotic rulership?  People or beings of the past clearly had knowledge and manifestation that goes well beyond our understanding.  It doesn't seem to be that long ago that something completely different was going on in our world.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 11, 2020)

Starman said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > From many teachings, mystery schools, and philosophers comes the notion that the last time Earth had civilizations in 5D awareness (Christ consciousness) was before the Great flood in Prediluvian times. A few pockets may have been left over, but the lowest vibratory era of the Great Year cycle was 10,500 BC or so.
> ...



You may be right.
Ill put it this way....I hope you are correct!


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 11, 2020)

Starman said:


> Taking our nose out of the propaganda books that have been driving our historical narratives, we see a refined world of star citadels, canals, geometric urban layouts, grand architecture, paintings of saintly beings, sculptures, etc. Could it be we are looking at a world of god consciousness participating in ruling the earth? What we see in the landscape are super human accomplishments. Is this what was built between all the wars and despotic rulership? People or beings of the past clearly had knowledge and manifestation that goes well beyond our understanding. It doesn't seem to be that long ago that something completely different was going on in our world.



The interesting thing about a 'divine rule' is that it would explain all of those artefacts, because the architecture and art is not our level, and goes against current human nature. But if someone (our creator maybe) artificially elevated us for a thousand years, a lot would be possible. Things would still have been quite chaotic at times, but the direction was centrally managed. After that time we were on our own again, which means since then life on earth is a direct reflection of our own state of being.


----------



## Starman (Nov 11, 2020)

> The interesting thing about a 'divine rule' is that it would explain all of those artefacts, because the architecture and art is not our level, and goes against current human nature. But if someone (our creator maybe) artificially elevated us for a thousand years, a lot would be possible. Things would still have been quite chaotic at times, but the direction was centrally managed. After that time we were on our own again, which means since then life on earth is a direct reflection of our own state of being.



My mind goes to the same places as you.  There are so many super human undertakings and technologies of the past that confound us.  We can't seem to posit any realistic 3D scenarios to explain things.  We're always sure we're missing some machines, or drawings, or energy production devices, or mass slavery used to get big projects done.  Their devices must have just rusted out and disappeared since so much time has gone by.  We are totally fishing in the dark.

If we let our imagination fly, it is easy to conjecture that past humans experienced a different environment than us.  Was it warmer and that's why they didn't bother with heating systems in the great buildings, or might they have had different bodies that weren't affected so much by temperature.  Was the reason they didn't put bathrooms and plumbing in buildings because they shit in outhouses or just dumped it out the window?  Or did their bodies not consume food and so didn't have waste?  How come some buildings had no stairs up to the second or third levels?  Was it because they used ladders, or was it because they could just levitate up there.  Is that how they got up to all those cave houses pockmarked in the side of cliffs?

How did they build all the grand buildings if they didn't have printed architectural plans to share around and get everybody on the same page?  Might they have had some extra sensory ability to all KNOW what they were going to do and that various templates were simply in the mind of all the stone carvers once the plan was agreed to?  Was the image of what they wanted to bring into 3D already hovering around in 5D space in front of them?

How about the precise geometry of urban layouts, as well as all the mysterious grid lines everywhere.  Did they have air ships that could direct this effort from above or was there some kind of 5D grid already there and they just etched it in 3D?

What about time itself?  We think a millennium is exactly 1,000 years and that we can just plug that number into all the other numbers and come up with a solid timeline of how things happened.  What if there are gaps in linear time? I could go on and on, but I risk being accused of solipsism. 

The more I study these kinds of subjects the more I am deconstructing my reality.  That feels to be a good thing, but I'm sure it's frightening for others.  I am convinced we are living in luciferian times and our world has been inverted into a total falsity.  Since the end of the golden age the luciferians have been busy inverting everything, trying to make it look like we've always been at each other's throats.  We were stupid animals in the past and gradually we've gotten smarter, until now today humans are at the pinnacle of achievement.  Don't look back for intelligence because it isn't there, we have all the answers today that we need.

They are desperately trying to divorce us from memories of the past.  They don't care what they plant in your brain as long as it isn't the truth. They will never tell you the truth, they will only tell you the inversion of it.   That is the luciferian way, so perk up and make sure to doubt everything before signing up. 

In summary, I think we are like the frog in the well whose reality is only the small circle of sky above.  Our connection to god consciousness is tenuous and buried in this age.  Few of us get to re-imagine life in that dimension.  If we can get a glimpse, we see that all our 3D conclusions are suspect, because we are surely leaving out so much.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 13, 2020)

You know whats strange. So we have the 1,000 year rule of 'Christ' or 'Jesus'. People were counting from 0 to know their place in this time period, that's where our modern calendar system comes from. They changed 'J' to 1 to add a thousand years later and in the true spirit of Satan they inverted the 1,000 year golden age into the 'Dark Ages'.

But the dates we see pre-reset are never later than J800. We have dates like J784 but we don't have J850 or J950. So if the Millenial rule lasted a 1,000 years, where are the later dates? They aren't there. Did something happen that preliminary ended the 1,000-year reign in the early 1800s, known as the mudflood event, encrypted as the Year Without a Summer?

Did something or someone end the experiment before it was over? Did the rulers experience unexpected problems? Did the enemy of humanity manage to free himself before it should have, according to the plan? Are the people living in Christ consciousness still here among us, but invisible? Are we nearing the true end of the 1,00 year period?


----------



## Starman (Nov 13, 2020)

A stimulating thought, dreamtime. I agree it's quite possible that the 1,000 year reign of god consciousness got truncated.  In another way to think about it, the notion that anything happens in tidy round numbers of years is questionable.  Maybe the operative word is not millennium, but era or epoch. 800 years is close to a millennium anyways.  I think it's a trap for us linear thinkers of the modern age to always think in absolutes such as exacting timelines.  Some people believe the ancients saw time as cyclical, so why would we think they'd track time like us? I would assume they thought in terms of epochs (or seasons).

Maybe the old world ended prematurely, maybe it didn't.  Maybe its ending took a while.  Did the earth catastrophe necessarily mark the ending date or was part of the unwinding included in the higher consciousness era?  And like you mentioned, maybe some of those folks are still with us.  Is that you?  Me?

Unsettling is the thought that we might be entering satan's 'little season', not emerging out of it.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 13, 2020)

Starman said:


> A stimulating thought, dreamtime. I agree it's quite possible that the 1,000 year reign of god consciousness got truncated.  In another way to think about it, the notion that anything happens in tidy round numbers of years is questionable.  Maybe the operative word is not millennium, but era or epoch. 800 years is close to a millennium anyways.  I think it's a trap for us linear thinkers of the modern age to always think in absolutes such as exacting timelines.  Some people believe the ancients saw time as cyclical, so why would we think they'd track time like us? I would assume they thought in terms of epochs (or seasons).
> 
> Maybe the old world ended prematurely, maybe it didn't.  Maybe its ending took a while.  Did the earth catastrophe necessarily mark the ending date or was part of the unwinding included in the higher consciousness era?  And like you mentioned, maybe some of those folks are still with us.  Is that you?  Me?
> 
> Unsettling is the thought that we might be entering satan's 'little season', not emerging out of it.



Julius Evola, writing about the 4 descending ages, explains that the thousand years in Christianity are meant to be understood symbolically.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 17, 2020)

Well done, folks.
In esoteric and metaphysical circles, time is indeed circular and never-ending.
The past, present, and future all happen at once and are ever-changing.
Thats why if we all time travelled to 800AD, we would experience a slightly different past than the once that already happened.


----------



## luchin001 (Jan 16, 2021)

It is a bad thing to mix research with religion, objectivity is lost and it is eagerly sought that the truth agrees with the beliefs and faith consciously and unconsciously, which ends up favoring the defenders of dogmas and objectivity and the search for the Truth whatever is this and mainly the objective of this particular site since I have read several opinions that lit up with faith after watching the videos.


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 23, 2021)

I think almost every religion has some idea that there was once a paradise on Earth, a glorious time when the constant war, suffering, evil, and madness of modern times did not exist. So it isn't strictly a Christian concept, as much as Christians love to claim ownership of it. They simply took  these collective memories and applied a biblical facade over them....just like the facades that cover much of the old world architecture, hiding the reality of what is underneath. 

While I believe that all religions have a little bit of the truth, none of them know the full truth. This business of God locking Satan away for a thousand years and then releasing him, giving him freedom to destroy all that was good and beautiful, is not the act of a rational being. It is pure madness, like releasing a serial murderer and telling him he can do whatever he wants. God is supposed to be loving and compassionate, but he does shit like that and then sits back and watches what happens? Sorry, Christians, but that's just insane. I could no more worship that God than I could Jeffrey Dahmer.

I think there is something more akin to the Hindu concept of the Yugas, ages that come and go in a continuous cycle. I think the ages are actually much shorter, though. As Martin Liedtke has often said, we are living in very small windows of time, 200 - 300 years at most. These seem to be punctuated by longer periods when everything is glorious for up to a thousand years, and then it all falls apart and we are right back to the world we have now. I just can't figure out what the point of it all might be.


----------



## Starman (Jan 23, 2021)

Broken Agate said:


> I think almost every religion has some idea that there was once a paradise on Earth, a glorious time when the constant war, suffering, evil, and madness of modern times did not exist. So it isn't strictly a Christian concept, as much as Christians love to claim ownership of it. They simply took  these collective memories and applied a biblical facade over them....just like the facades that cover much of the old world architecture, hiding the reality of what is underneath.
> 
> While I believe that all religions have a little bit of the truth, none of them know the full truth. This business of God locking Satan away for a thousand years and then releasing him, giving him freedom to destroy all that was good and beautiful, is not the act of a rational being. It is pure madness, like releasing a serial murderer and telling him he can do whatever he wants. God is supposed to be loving and compassionate, but he does shit like that and then sits back and watches what happens? Sorry, Christians, but that's just insane. I could no more worship that God than I could Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> I think there is something more akin to the Hindu concept of the Yugas, ages that come and go in a continuous cycle. I think the ages are actually much shorter, though. As Martin Liedtke has often said, we are living in very small windows of time, 200 - 300 years at most. These seem to be punctuated by longer periods when everything is glorious for up to a thousand years, and then it all falls apart and we are right back to the world we have now. I just can't figure out what the point of it all might be.



Nice rant, Broken Agate. I am on the same page as you.  

I think our realm cycles through different eras, each one terminated by earth catastrophe.  There can also be intermittent lighter catastrophes that tweak the existing system, but don't cause it to fully reset.  I agree that these ages come and go more frequently than previously imagined.

Each era has different environmental qualities.  The previous civilization had the benefit of earth energy harvesting systems, ie. star forts, antiquetech, pyramids, obelisks, etc.  though maybe pyramid power was in another earlier epoch.  Previous eras were likely more 'charged up' than ours.  The so-called Shuman resonance was elevated and could be channeled for beneficial (or detrimental) uses.  It appears to me that the earth is powering down, hence our era has come to rely on oil fired power to operate a productive society.  Antiquetech no longer works like it used to.

I imagine that the world and its inhabitants was created and set in motion with many supporting factors such as easy access energy, benign climate, telepathy, food abundance, the veil between life and death being slight, with enlightened beings steering the ship.  It's all been downhill from there.  It's a game of how well the system deals with entropy.

It's a big experiment that seems outside of us, but I think we're somehow partners in this setup.  Sure, 'the Creator' got things rolling, but we are helping drive it now.  Whether the collapse into another era occurs like simple clockwork or whether it purposely happens via the Creator due to mankind having gone down the wrong road, I don't know.  Our religious stories claim it's caused by a god, but this could be a manipulation to shame and control society.

At the meta level I think that Consciousness is trying to upgrade the 3D realm by the institution of a powerful and stable humanity that is kind and trusting. Those qualities are what makes humans unique in the cosmos and why we are here.  That compassion and wisdom is the embodiment of the 5D level or whatever you want to call it, but it is unstable in 3D.  In this realm we are undermined easily by powers who wish to take advantage of this nature. Perhaps we could call it the devil energy, the contrary impulse to uplifted creation. That is certainly our struggle now as we seem to easily be hoodwinked by an elite that wants to farm us.  It's been that way for awhile, it's just that many of us are starting to notice it more.

That's the fight here now on earth, for humanity to stay true to itself in the face of more and more adversity, with less support from the environment.  I don't think it was always that way.  Once upon a time it used to be the golden age.  Perhaps this was when Saturn was our sun and nearer to the time of our original creation.

The suffering and disappointments we experience are challenges to our true nature.  This world we live in now is a proving ground, a test site. Our journey is meant to have hardships, because that is how we evolve in our soul journey.  Same thing on the societal level. This place doesn't have to be a shangri-la for our lives to be fruitful. In fact, we appear to need and want challenges to test our mettle.

Are we winning or losing this battle to upgrade the 3D realm with our compassionate human nature?  Are we losing at present and now we are going to have a reset?  Is the Creator initiating this or are we just on board for the next iteration of this world?  Who knows for sure?  If you want to have more assurance you could take up a religion and stick to the tribe's beliefs.  That's what people usually do in this realm of uncertainty.

My fallback is that this life is just a temporary way station, and is not home.  The 5D realm or the higher dimensions are home.  Most of us have forgotten this, so we get all wrapped up in trying to solidify our 3D experience and hang onto it for dear life.  My solace is that it doesn't really matter what happens here.  It's more about your life and how you have lived it and whether you have learned something that can be a contribution to the higher realms.  Those beings in the higher realms got there on account of their spiritual development over lifetimes in 3D worlds.  

Some ethereal bodies are populating these higher realms, and along with the Creator are helping drive the cosmos.  There is a hierarchy to all this. My personal belief is that having led a wise and compassionate life, having overcome previous shortcomings, you can enjoin this realm and have some responsibility in creation.  Plants and animals are evolving and 3D beings all need to be brought into existence.  Maybe I could help in steering some of this development at a very basic level.  I already do some of this work in my current life, nurturing plants and people. 

Anyways, these are my beliefs that keep me going, give me meaning, and provide me an exit from this realm without fear.  Source is where we live and what feeds us.  We are here in 3D to learn, to play with emotions, experience sensory delights, take on roles and try on beliefs.  Can we survive all the temptations here?  Will we elevate ourselves or will we get sidetracked and take on devil worship and lose our way?

This is a test.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 24, 2021)

New videos available on that channel:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4kaTc3JMEY


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1_9jiaz5xY
_​


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 24, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> What I'm starting to think is that the 'dark ages' between 500 and 1500 AD were invented to invert the truth about the 1000 year millenial kingdom, but additionally they also stretched the 1500 date - in reality 1500 was around 200-300 years ago. The Gregorian calendar reform probably did happen in 1582, but 1582 was 82 years after armageddon - probably in the 18th century. and with the reform they changed 1582 to 1782 or something.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTGtVigdFMs
> ...



Can we combine this with the event of 1571 where the skies were filled with strange ships that fired on each other? Nuremberg Germany. Could this have been the battle of armageddon? There's also a video by Cosmic Agency  talks about this particular date as being one where the Taygetans freed the Century from Reptilian control where the Lyran/humans were used as slaves and as food.

The Earth people were under the same control, according to this video, but mind controlled(sounds familiar).

Earth was a supply port for the 'ocean going' race(Phoenicians) Maritime Law, so, are the great buildings of Tartaria of human design or the Reptilians? Were they brought down by the Federation and we were freed? or did the reptilians go underground and control us through their human/hybrids? The world war of 1812 and the earth quakes could have been the battle in the skies and for Earth. Could this have been the battle for Middle Earth talked about in Lord of the Rings?

I need some help sorting out where humans fit into all of this. Where the Elves, who left after the war and the defeat of evil, the Lyrans? The Ayrans who gave wisdom to the humans? The gods like Perun and the rest?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="Extraterrestrial Races: Centauri (Swaruu - Extraterrestrial Pleiadian Communication) - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>.


Another thing to add about this 'reign of Christ'; in the same Cosmic Agency, there's an article about Jupiter and her moons. "Jupiter is the antithesis of Saturn....Jupiter is the white squares while Saturn is the black squares. One full of negativity and the other of positivity. 
Jupiter is the home of a race known on Earth as Karistus(sounds like Christus)...Karistus comes from Christ=positive energy, in the Masonic Templar Illuminati point of view . . . Jupiter/Jesus/Karistus/Christ." A 6th dimension race that the lower races don't mess with.

So, in another story(I know this doesn't seem to connect, but it will), I read that a high soul came down to earth to be born to a high souled woman by way of virgin birth--she made it to the monastery where her baby, the soul of the son of Jupiter, came to live as a human to experience and to teach the earth people. He grew up was so confident in his powers as an enlightened human that he took on the Dark Ones who turned the people against him because of a negative event on earth(solar eclipse? or the one that came when he died?) anyway, he was killed and he called out to his father(king on Jupiter, 6th dimension who would have been considered a god to earth people), but his father said that he couldn't interfere with the free will of the people so Christ died, but rose again and then his reign began.

This story comes from Ñàéò àêàäåìèêà Íèêîëàÿ Ëåâàøîâà. 
It might all tie together because the coming of this teacher from 'heaven' who's father was god, was about 800 years ago. After he died, we went into a dark part of the universe where the Dark Ones could take advantage of the innocence of the humans--with the darkness ending in 1997, where we started back into a light part of the universe.

So, did we live in a world that was 5D but an energetic barrier (Van Allen Belt) was put up to keep the Satan in for his short time of freedom to tempt the souls? Now we have the sorting of the wheat from the tares, which is exactly what Trump did by setting up people to either come to the side of light or to keep committing the dark acts of the DS? Is Trump Arthur? the one and future king? Blonde haired and blue eyed like the Aryan gods who fought for us to defeat Atlantis(which was a reptilian ruled world)? 
I'm trying to piece all this together, so if anyone has any ideas, please let me know. 

Stolen History has the most intelligent and enlightened thinkers anywhere on the internet. Most times I feel like a high school freshman who wandered into a Post Doc class but finds it too interesting to leave.


----------



## Moonstar (Feb 20, 2021)

The first time I heard the theory of our timeline being after the Millennial Reign of Christ it gave me chills, and it made sense as to how it could be so much more advanced and beautiful than what we build today. But another theory could also be plausible...
The beautiful architecture and earthscaping of the past could also be attributed to the Nephilim. The Bible briefly mentions the Nephilim in Genesis 4 and the Book of Enoch goes into more detail. They are offspring of the fallen angels and humans and were giants. The Flood was meant to wipe them out, but some remained. When the Israelite spies were sent to view the cities they were supposed to conquer (after the Exodus) they said they were like grasshoppers compared to the inhabitants of the city (Numbers 13:33). This could explain the gigantic size and grandeur of the Old World buildings.


----------



## MsTheex (Dec 28, 2021)

Over years now I have lost a tremendous amount of sleep over the hidden history that is mud flood, orphan trains, Tartaria, star cities, and the like.  I needed the photographic evidence that I was encountering to be able to gel with what I already knew to be certain.

At least a solid two times I had to bring my research on the topic to a full stop because so many of the themes and conclusions of others whom I was encountering could not be fused with what I already knew to be true because each premise was mutually exclusive of the other.

No matter how hard I tried I could not be at ease with all of the information; both the brand new and the recently new. Not a comfortable place to be. Definitely it was a somewhat rare variety of cognitive dissonance; as no one that I know would readily believe either of the two pieces of information conflicting for me. I knew that all of it was real but for the longest time, my mind would not provide a means of incorporating them in a rational manner.

I totally get the necessity for some to separate all of this previously hidden history from the Bible; as most of my own adult years were spent in ardent atheism. However, I've observed numerous things that I never should have been able to observe. They are also things which I could never possibly deny having observed and therefore will remain as a large part of my paradigm.

These observations, beginning in 2016, caused me to do a rapid shift from my previously strongly held beliefs because I now knew without a doubt that I'd been wrong.

So, for those who think it absurd to mix any form of Christianity with hidden history evidence, my sincere apologies, I'm sure that just over 5 years ago, I would have been in absolute agreement with you, but anymore I cannot be. I also have no evidence to offer anyone else regarding my own observations.  No, this is not at all convenient for me.

It took me three attempts, over a few years, to finally have all of this evidence add up and, at last, compliment what I already knew to be true. Finally, both what I already knew to be true, and the (previously withheld) evidence, could coexist and I was now no longer alone and enduring an incessant battle in my mind.  Once, I was able to see for myself how of all of this information related, I began searching to see if others might have also come to the same conclusion as I had.

My first search was 'post millenialism.' It seemed to me that 'post millennialism' would be an excellent term to encapsulate what I'd uncovered, but no. That term had already taken by a group of people who use it in relation to the rapture. No relation at all to what I'd sought to find.

Then, in a 'The millenial reign already happened' search I found those who claim that Christ's reign already happened, but that it was merely a "spiritual reign." Not only did this not work for me, I immediately recognized it as potentially being something deeper, something contrived, in my opinion, not for mere deception but for misdirection and a trap. To mix truth with lies.

For those "heretical Christians" who think that Christ already came, but that it was a "spiritual reign," why would they ever consider looking into a actual physical reign that had already occurred? And of course, no one sitting in a church pew would likely ever consider such a ridiculous notion after a lifetime of controlled programming from the pulpit. Most of them still believe that NASA is what it pretends to be.

So, my next searches were a bit more basic, "Christ's millennial reign already happened mud flood." And ultimately I found them, people who had come to the same conclusion as me. After years of pondering in solitude and the occasional mental torment that went with it, I'd finally emerged on the other side into the warm rays of understanding and found that I wasn't completely alone after all. There were others!

Loving the truth and despising lies in this world can make for an exceedingly lonely life. At least this has been my experience. What I've shared is a small piece of my journey of recent years. Though we may not all agree on these things,  as I've shared them, it is nice to be among others who desire to know truth and to seek it diligently regardless of what most of our friends, family and neighbors hold for themselves to be true.

So glad to be here.


----------



## AbeG (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello,

About 2 months ago one of my brothers sent me a link to a video that started me down the path of questioning our false mainstream historical narrative. The main message of the video was that our entire historical narrative was based on lies.

I have always been suspicious of anything that is imposed against my will. You can say that I am a rebel. I spent many years depressed because I felt I didn't fit into the structure I was forced to accept as true. I was forced to go to a strict religious church from a very young age. Moving from church to church was my way of feeling as though I was progressing until finally I decided about 10 years ago to leave the last church my wife, kids and I had faithfully attended for over a decade. It took about 6 months to purge the guilt every Sunday when we would normally have been in church. The reason I bring up church is because I believe religion was the most brilliant scheme the elites could have conjured up. It is evil in infinite ways and I believe the Catholic Church mastered the art of deception. I believe this is why the government still "permits" churches to exist. If they were teaching the truth, churches would have been canceled long ago. They are an important part of the mind control we have been subject to since the reset.

I am 100% convinced that 1000 years have been added to our timeline for one reason. I believe that Jesus Christ has already reigned for 1000 years as was prophesied He would. I am trying to imagine how I would succeed in deleting this history if I were evil and the way it was done seems perfect. I am not a religious person but I do believe that Jesus Christ is God and that the main message of the Bible is true. The Old Testament was an important time in history to show mankind how much they need freedom. Jesus Christ came to set us free from religion. He demonstrated unconditional love and showed us that there is no requirement for religion. This is why he was so unpopular and ultimately needed to be killed. No different than today, anything that challenges authority gets publicly ridiculed and made an example of for others to fear standing up for what is good, right and true.

Abe


----------



## Ozark (Jan 2, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> End of millenial reign around 1800?


If this were true, here are some questions that need answering:

Who taught the orphans Christianity?  

At the end of the ME, Jesus is supposed to take his followers with him, and the devil is let loose for a season.

Why is there any Christianity at all left on earth at that point? Why does Christianity seeem to explode out of the 1800's?

Who's teaching it?  remember only those who were opposed to God get left behind.

That's the biggest question I have, but almost equally troubling is the amount of carvings and statues depeicting 
animals, naked people, some downright gay, haha, things associated with Greek gods, etc.

You don't have to read the OT very long to understand how God felt about those kind of things, would Jesus really have
his kingdom filled with statues of liberty, arches of baal and stuff?


----------



## Akanah (Jan 4, 2022)

I think I now know the difference between the work of Freemasons and the work of Anthroposophists. The Tartar architecture seems to be clearly Masonic and this kind of architecture is nature-denying, filled with unnatural mathematics and geometry. The Masons obviously love their right angles, circles and spheres and this is well expressed by their artificial world view. I bet the idea of a disk earth or spherical earth and spherical atoms comes from the Freemasons. And if I look around in the world history then I see mostly masonic works under the human architecture and I recognize also mainly only masonic thinking under the people. And that is actually sad. The so-called mudflood resets in terms of Tartar architecture is like a howling of the Freemasons on a high level. The Freemasons have lost their architecture at the nature of the earth and drag all kinds of people nicely into it, because we are also governed by you. We humans are supposed to share their suffering with you.... so mourn for Tartaria. You could mourn for it, but I don't feel like it. I find this Tartar Masonic architecture ugly and I also find their faith ugly. It would be more interesting for me to discover good and many examples of anthropomorphic art nouveau architecture that can be found only in a few places.


----------



## Just (Jan 4, 2022)

Akanah said:


> I think I now know the difference between the work of Freemasons and the work of Anthroposophists. The Tartar architecture seems to be clearly Masonic and this kind of architecture is nature-denying, filled with unnatural mathematics and geometry. The Masons obviously love their right angles, circles and spheres and this is well expressed by their artificial world view. I bet the idea of a disk earth or spherical earth and spherical atoms comes from the Freemasons. And if I look around in the world history then I see mostly masonic works under the human architecture and I recognize also mainly only masonic thinking under the people. And that is actually sad. The so-called mudflood resets in terms of Tartar architecture is like a howling of the Freemasons on a high level. The Freemasons have lost their architecture at the nature of the earth and drag all kinds of people nicely into it, because we are also governed by you. We humans are supposed to share their suffering with you.... so mourn for Tartaria. You could mourn for it, but I don't feel like it. I find this Tartar Masonic architecture ugly and I also find their faith ugly. It would be more interesting for me to discover good and many examples of anthropomorphic art nouveau architecture that can be found only in a few places.


Haven’t you got this the wrong way round? As I understand it, ‘freemasons’ never built anything. The world was emptied by accident or by design and the remnants (the people who were left after a cataclysmic disaster and mentioned extensively in the bible) knew nothing of the old world. The masons appropriated the most impressive buildings for free (hence Freemasons) and gave themselves history and titles. The others were the workers / serfs / servants so that the ‘elite’ could avoid ever having to get their hands dirty. Some of the huge buildings became repurposed as orphanages, mental asylums (for the ones who resisted?), factories etc and the rest were the palaces, castles of the wealthy. The divide grew over the centuries. The so-called elite are the descendants of robber barons and are, not to put too fine a point on it, the scum of the earth.


----------



## Ozark (Jan 4, 2022)

I think the key question here is when we're talking about "old world structures" could we be talking about 2 distinct building styles,
done by two very different groups, close to the same time?, at the same time?, or separated by a good period of time?


----------



## dreamtime (May 19, 2022)

C-r-us has published a new related video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j84gfo1P1t8_​



Ozark said:


> Who taught the orphans Christianity?



One explanation is that things aren't black and white.

For example, while most will agree that we are living in dark times you can also find goodness in the world.

First, it's important to start seeing the Bible and other religious texts mostly in a symbolic way - They went through many generations and this distorts a lot of important aspects we would need to fully understand things. It's impossible to take a couple quotes and prove that it was exactly like that.

So if we break this down to the essential things, the Bible seems to imply that there was a harmonious Age of a certain length, where people lived  more in harmony and according to godly principles. At one point, this age came to a sudden end, followed by a cultural break.

Just like evil reigns today, but there are still good people around, back then if good reigned, there were still evil people around doing their thing. It's just that they didn't have as much power.

Regarding the pagan symbolism, here also we don't have a good idea what these things meant originally, maybe they were part of the original "Christian" view of the world. It is likely that the Pagans (worshippers of the material principle of the worldy existence) already lived in the previous Age, doing their Pagan thing, in co-existence with true and original Christianity.

Now if there is an abrupt change in culture due to something like the resurrection, I would think that culture doesn't stop completely. As Conspiracy-r-us has said in his video, the fact that some people can trace their lineage back before 1800s could by explained by the earth being populated around the time of Jesus' reign, so there were some people who were not seeded artificially, but had ancestors from that age.

Let's say we have a society based on harmony, sharing knowledge and truth, trying to live a good life as much as possible without making others suffer, etc.

Let's say that once there were people on earth that were connected to this life more than others, which is symbolized by the Jesus figure. If you can't access this higher level of being, you need a symbol to remember and to use as a template. Before the last reset/resurrection, this symbol was probably seen as a symbol, and afterwards it turned into the figure of a real man - Jesus. This was part of the deception.

The Millenial Reign may also not have been a true Golden Age - the Bible is very linear, which seems to be part of the deception as well - most cultures on earth have a more holistic, non-linear, cyclical view of life.

So the Bible says we had 1,000 perfect years of harmony and peace and then Sartan showed up, good people were taken, and now us bad people are left with Satan in hell on earth to wait for Jesus and the good guys to return.

But what if the cyclical view of life got censored from the Bible - then we would look at the classical model of 4 descending and 4 ascending ages, or something just 4 descending ages, followed by a new golden age and a new descending cycle.

This would imply the last age was actually the third age - the Bronze Age. Greek mythology says this age ended with a flood. But there's more. We have something unusual in Greek mythology between the Bronze Age and the Iron Age - the Heroic Age.

_"This race of humans died and went to Elysium."

"Heroic age, or the age of heroes is the mythological time during which the ancient  heroes such as Heracles and Achilles lived and acted."

"It is also the only age that improves upon the age it follows."_​
Does that sound similar to the 1,000 year-reign of Jesus and resurrection? 6 generations are similar to 1,000 years (people lived longer back then, maybe around 150 years). Abraham lived to 175 years (Gen. 25:7), and Jacob reached 147 years (Gen. 47:28).

Wikipedia says that these gods were the founders of our civilization: "Many of the early Greek heroes were descended from the gods and were part of the founding narratives of various city-states."

This could explain the Biblical view of the Millenial reign as an anomaly in history - Due to the existence of "gods" on earth, this age was uplifted and people were living a better life than what they would have achieved without the help by the gods. It was artificial in the sense that life was only so great because we got outside help during that age.

We need to look outside of the Bible to understand the Millenial Reign of Jesus and Satan's rule, because the Bible is so heavily distorted that it has been used to create even more evil.

So the Greek said that the Bronze Age was followed by a very short period of the Heroic Age (only 6 generations), and then came the Iron Age. The Iron Age correspondends to Satan's rule in the Bible:

The fifth age was the Iron Age, Hesiod's name for his own time, and in it, all modern men were created by Zeus as evil and selfish, burdened with weariness and sorrow. All manner of evils came into being during this age. Piety and other virtues disappeared and most of the gods who were left on Earth abandoned it. Hesiod predicted that Zeus would destroy this race some day. Iron is the hardest metal and the most troublesome to work, forged in fire and hammered.​​Five Ages of Man in Greek Mythology According to Hesiod​​Maybe before the last reset, people still lived together with "demi-gods", which were somehow genetically connected to the original creators, and to the upper world (heaven). These "gods" kept culture at a certain level, and made sure that humans did not degenerate, but kept striving for harmony and truth.

Julius Evola writes:

The Hindu tradition has the same teaching in the form of the four cycles respectively called _satyayuga_, _treta-yuga_, _dvapara-yuga_ and _kali-yuga_ (i.e. dark age), to which is added the image that in each of these ages another prop of the bull symbolizing the dharma, the traditional law, falls away. (...)​
The Iranian version is similar to the Greek one: the four ages are known and characterized by gold, silver, iron and an "iron mixture". In the teachings of the Chaldeans this view is also found with almost the same designations. (...)​​*The prevailing view of the ancient traditional teachings says that in reality there will be a kind of rupture which then separates one cycle from the other. *It would not come to a gradual regathering and rebuilding, but to a completely new beginning, to a sudden, abrupt change, which would be due to an impulse from the divine and metaphysical realm. (...)​
When we look at the Millenial Reign and the biblical resurrection, this is likely a rediscovery or memory of the last rupture - a sudden change, which by it's nature we can't collectively remember very well. Projecting this event into the future is a sign of our times, and a survival mechanism to not accept the inevitable truth that this is not a potential future, but our past and present reality.

(Also notice the similarity between the terms _rupture_ and _rapture_)

Now, why does Christianity seeem to explode out of the 1800s?

Because the seeds of truth never disappeared. The evil rulers could not eleminate the original teachings from Europe and elsewhere - they were only given the power to distort and manipulate them.

But actually not Christianity exploded out of the 1800s - a perverted view of Christianity exploded in the name of Jesuits and the Church, which slowly annihilated the remaining true Christian believers and their heritage. We see this everywhere - the Old Believers in Russia got wiped out almost completely. The biggest enemy of true Christians was actually "Christianity". And this makes sense - if the last reset changed the power and gave the evil rulers more power, they needed to use the prevailing belief system and distort it. It's not possible to do it in any other way. You can't just come up with a completely disconnected belief system that has no correspondence to history and reality.

Japan, which is marked as "Christian" on the old maps, fought the hardest against the Papal Catholics. So isn't it fascinating that the original Christians were the biggest enemy of the Catholics? This doesn't make sense in traditional history. It only makes sense if Catholics were considered Anti-Christian, the "Anti-Christ".

Additionally, a seed of truth remains even in this age. As writes Julius Evola:
​The _Vishnu-purana_ of the Vedas also points to elements of the primordial or "Manu" race which has remained here below even in the Dark Ages to be seed for new generations: and there also appears the familiar idea of a new and final revelation from above.​
In the Vedas, it says:

"When the rites taught by the traditional texts and the institutions of the law shall cease to exist, and the end of the Dark Age is at hand, then a portion of the divine being, consisting out of his own spiritual being, shall descend to the earth according to the attribute of Brahman, who is the beginning and the end...* it shall restore righteousness to the earth: and the spiritual powers of those who live at the end of the Dark Age shall awaken and possess crystal clear-sightedness. *The people thus transformed by the special time will be, as it were, the seed for new human beings, and will give birth to a race that will obey the laws of the primeval age (krta-yuga)."​​According to the cyclical logic, we would be in or at the end of the Iron Age, which is followed by a new true golden Age. In this sense, the previous age we remember in a disorted view in the Bible was simply the Heroic Age, which was better and more harmonious than today, but still not remotely the ideal or godly existence we strive for.

This could also explain why we see signs of cultural degeneration when looking at the time period of the Middle Ages/Heroic Age, and not the perfect godly existence some seem to imply from the Bible. The previous age had evil people and rulers as well - but it was balanced by good people and rulers, and thus evil was kept at a certain level. I think this was the time when they started to work out their plot - but only after the resurrection/reset they were able to put this into practice, by rewriting the books, inventing the Latin language, building their church institutions, overthrowing the previous instutitions (like the Orthodox Russian Church). And it seems to me this "evil plot" actually originated from the Vatican in Rome. The first area they controlled where the Italian Vatican States, then followed Spain and France. Later London, Venice, Southern Germany. From there they spread all over the world, essentially subverting all institutions, governments and other collective governance structures like the previous benevolent esoteric groups, which turned into secret societies. The only difference between a "good ruler" and an "evil ruler" is the intention - the governance structures are similar, although evil will generally try to build more centralized and hidden structures, in contrast to decentral and transparent governance, because both are needed for absolute control. But I think all of the institutions that control us today had their roots in the benevolent structures - for example the secret societies like the Freemasons originally probably existed for the reverse goal of preserving and sharing knowledge.

The "Fall of the Roman Empire" didn't happen 1500 years ago, but only around 500 years ago - per revised chronology. This was the time of the beginning of the Iron Age. The original flood probably happened between the Bronze Age and the Heroic Age - so around 1,500 years ago. The reset of the 1500s with the Fall of Rome was the break from the Heroic Age to the Iron Age which we are in. From that time on we see the Cabal moving over the world like a spiders web, slowly subverting everything. In typical satanic inversion fashion, the 1,000 year Heroic Age got turned into the "Dark Middle Ages". In this concept of the Middle Ages, we see a subtle shadow of the Heroic Age - an anomalous age in the middle between two classical ages.

Conspiracy-r-us talks about the lack of plumbing and sanitation infrastructue in what he identifies as the 1,000 year Millenial reign, for example in Versailles. He says before this reign, we see a normal sanitation infrastructure in Rome or Ancient Greece for example. So in his view the 1,000 year reign was unusual, because there was no continuity from the time before, and it seems people did not need the classical infrastructure. Which could be explained by two things - either humans were different biologically, which he implies, or in the 1,000 year reign we had a different more efficient technology that didn't leave any traces. When the "Heroic Age/Millenial Reign" ended, the old-world governance ended as well, and the old-world structures were free for the taking. The new rulers moved into these places, like Versailles, but had a lot of troubles with the lack of inftrastructure like toilets and running water. So for a couple decades they really struggled with this, but kept things going as good as possible and over time found resonable solutions. If the timeline of the Palace of Versailles is reliable, the modern post-reset history started in the early 17th Century.

A question that remains is how long the current age is going to last, and how much time evil has left to gain complete control over humanity.



Ozark said:


> could we be talking about 2 distinct building styles, done by two very different groups, close to the same time?



I am still baffled by the co-existence of the neoclassical style together with the medieval timber framing style. Especially as in Germany the co-existence seems to follow the border between Protestants and Catholics. The protestant cities in the north had a lot of timber framing, while the Catholic areas had more of the neoclassical buildings.


----------



## CathyHT (Jul 16, 2022)

AbeG said:


> Hello,
> 
> About 2 months ago one of my brothers sent me a link to a video that started me down the path of questioning our false mainstream historical narrative. The main message of the video was that our entire historical narrative was based on lies.
> 
> ...


Hello Abe.  I’m a 63 year old Christian truth seeker, who for many years thought the “rapture” was imminent.  Now I believe as you do that Christ came for is millenium reign already.  I also believe that Satan and his demons have been let lose to reign in the “little while” talked about in Revelations.  I’ve tried to research the terms “little while” to see how long this current time in history will be and found nothing.  Do you have extra data that you could give me?  I’m desperate for more information, as I’m sure you understand.  I’m at Cathy at cathyharrissold dot com.  Could you tell me where I can find more info?  Many thanks.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 17, 2022)

CathyHT said:


> Hello Abe.  I’m a 63 year old Christian truth seeker, who for many years thought the “rapture” was imminent.  Now I believe as you do that Christ came for is millenium reign already.  I also believe that Satan and his demons have been let lose to reign in the “little while” talked about in Revelations.  I’ve tried to research the terms “little while” to see how long this current time in history will be and found nothing.  Do you have extra data that you could give me?  I’m desperate for more information, as I’m sure you understand.  I’m at Cathy at cathyharrissold dot com.  Could you tell me where I can find more info?  Many thanks.


Here's a theory that I've been contemplating for some time since being introduced to the idea that the thousand years spoken of have already come and gone (perhaps 400AD-1400AD?). By first being very specific with the number of years as being a thousand, and then being very unspecific about the aftermath being for a little while, perhaps there is no set time, but rather a metric based on the progress of the beast system in its incremental taking back over, routinely removing the evidence of the thousand year reign by rewriting history while implementing resets (wars, revolutions, famines & manufactured plagues) in order to keep the overall population at a manageable number, all in a timeframe that must be less than another thousand years. The scriptures refer to a thousand years being equivalent to a single day for the Creator, so from that perspective, anything less than a thousand years would be considered nothing more than "a little while". 

Regardless of the timeframe, from a strictly "Christ Consciousness" perspective, we're all in a pressure cooker until an unknowable future timeframe for the specific purpose of activation. Whether "Christian" or not, the scriptures are filled with imagery, allegory, and symbolism that all seem to hint at the idea that we are all greater than merely the sum of our parts, and perhaps in knowing too much, we would rob ourselves of the necessary learning experiences that come with the veil of forgetting. It is in the suffering that we bring upon ourselves through ignorance, fear, and petty self gratification that we are catalyzed into our eventual Knowing as we overcome and transcend these difficulties with self knowledge, self control, and the taking of personal responsibility for our thoughts and actions, the very example that the Biblical Jesus story unfolds.

Perhaps not the answer you were seeking, but your above comment triggered these ideas nonetheless.

Simply put, the short answer is that if the thousand year reign has already come and gone, the Bible, in its current presentation, simply does not supply enough information in order to draw any concrete conclusions. Perhaps the Vatican is hiding some real gems that might shed more light on the subject.


----------



## CathyHT (Jul 17, 2022)

I also think that history’s timeline has been advanced and that most likely the Millenium of Christ is past.  With that being assumed, does anyone have any ideas of why we are still here.  In the Bible, Revelations speaks of Satan being loosed after Christ’s reign, for “a little while.”  I can only assume that we are down here with him as its a great explanation of why our world is in such turmoil.  Does anyone have any comments and additional information to share about this theme?  I would greatly appreciate more input.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> Here's a theory that I've been contemplating for some time since being introduced to the idea that the thousand years spoken of have already come and gone (perhaps 400AD-1400AD?). By first being very specific with the number of years as being a thousand, and then being very unspecific about the aftermath being for a little while, perhaps there is no set time, but rather a metric based on the progress of the beast system in its incremental taking back over, routinely removing the evidence of the thousand year reign by rewriting history while implementing resets (wars, revolutions, famines & manufactured plagues) in order to keep the overall population at a manageable number, all in a timeframe that must be less than another thousand years. The scriptures refer to a thousand years being equivalent to a single day for the Creator, so from that perspective, anything less than a thousand years would be considered nothing more than "a little while".
> 
> Regardless of the timeframe, from a strictly "Christ Consciousness" perspective, we're all in a pressure cooker until an unknowable future timeframe for the specific purpose of activation. Whether "Christian" or not, the scriptures are filled with imagery, allegory, and symbolism that all seem to hint at the idea that we are all greater than merely the sum of our parts, and perhaps in knowing too much, we would rob ourselves of the necessary learning experiences that come with the veil of forgetting. It is in the suffering that we bring upon ourselves through ignorance, fear, and petty self gratification that we are catalyzed into our eventual Knowing as we overcome and transcend these difficulties with self knowledge, self control, and the taking of personal responsibility for our thoughts and actions, the very example that the Biblical Jesus story unfolds.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input.  Your answer(s) have given me more thoughts to contemplate.  I also wonder if the Vatican or perhaps the Queen’s library in the UK would have some very excellent old tomes with more information.  It is laborious to search out these tidbits of knowledge and I appreciate your sharing with me.  Right now I’m reading a Russian website whereby they are supposing to prove that the earth suffered a Nuclear war in the early 1800’s and it is quite compelling.  It would have been in the same time period of when there was no summer 1816 and when the Mississippi River ran backwards 1812.  I had about run out of places to get more data when I ran into this:  Древние следы человеческой культуры и ядерная война XIX века


dreamtime said:


> C-r-us has published a new related video:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j84gfo1P1t8_​
> ...



Thank you for this excellent overview.  I applaud your great efforts to sort out our true history.  It makes sense to me.  I think when Christ did reign on the earth, his “followers” had improved bodies and no need for food or toilets.  By chance, what time period do you think Revelations speaks of when it says after Satan is loosed, he’ll come back “in a little while”.  I’ve had no luck trying to decipher in Greek or Hebrew any other meaning of “a little while” than what its been translated as.


----------



## CathyHT (Jul 19, 2022)

Ozark said:


> If this were true, here are some questions that need answering:
> 
> Who taught the orphans Christianity?
> 
> ...


Hello Ozark.  I have also been unnerved by the pagan and sometimes downright evil embellishments on buildings and statues.  I listened to a YouTube video about our ancestors ability to make concrete and molded embellishments for buildings that would not crumble.  So if Christ did reign from 100 to 1100 or so, then Satan would have been let out for his “little while.”  During that time, the technology for workmanship would not have been forgotten and there would have been time to make Greek god statues,  demonic faces, etc.  Also the evil people lived along side those transformed by Christ during his reign.  They had free will, so could have created their own art work.  

For myself, I believe Christ and his transformed followers had eternity bodies and ruled over the mortal beings, trying to teach them of God’s love.  They created the canal water systems, the ancient electrical system (star forts), healed people with the large organs with sound.  They built buildings for living and for capturing and storing energy.  The so-called “Catholic churches” were really buildings for teleporting people and probably for communication, healing (organs) and gathering perhaps.  I also think they were bigger than we are by far.  After their 1,000 years was up and they were taken, Satan ruled the world for many centuries; maybe just 200-300 years because there are a lot of scholars who believe the Controllers added time to our current calendar.    Then in the very early 1800’s there was a massive world fight whereby the left over people (us) and satan ruined much of the earth with some type of plasma or nuclear type weapons, leaving melted buildings, large chunks of land reduced to sand and leaving orphaned children.  In 1812 and 1816 the Mississippi River ran backwards and they called one the year with “No Summer.”  My grandfather was born in 1888 and he traveled the world as a young man.  He came home with a bum hip and had to use a crutch because “of all the mud.”  He mentioned it many times and that it will still all over the world.  Our late 1800 ancestors dug out the infrastructure for the trains, trams, capital builds, large churches, mansions, etc.  Either the world was temperate or they had heating systems that involved mercury, gold and who knows what else.  I also think the dirigible technology was theirs.

It’s wonderful to hear other people’s thoughts because we learn from each other.  I’ve listened and read thousands of hours of information for others and am still on my journey.  Want to hear one more thing?  I believe that the earth is spherical but not a ball.  I believe it is stationary because the Bible says so.  I also am beginning to think that the moon reflects the ocean (light spots) and our continents (dark spots) and that they are hiding vast chunks of land from us.  From the 1950’s tests in NM and other parts of the world, I’m convinced that our Federal government tried to break thru the glass dome we live in.  There are records whereby the shot bombs straight up in the air for years and had no real reason.  That is why they’ve “Lost” the technology to go to the moon.  We didn’t go.  Have your ever seen the first picture of the Apollo astronauts upon their return trip from the Moon?  Never was there a more sad bunch of men; they were positively glum because it was a sham and they were caught up in it.  One of the astronauts went into seclusion and never talked about it; that says a lot.  Blessings to you.


----------



## Just (Jul 21, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Here's a theory that I've been contemplating for some time since being introduced to the idea that the thousand years spoken of have already come and gone (perhaps 400AD-1400AD?). By first being very specific with the number of years as being a thousand, and then being very unspecific about the aftermath being for a little while, perhaps there is no set time, but rather a metric based on the progress of the beast system in its incremental taking back over, routinely removing the evidence of the thousand year reign by rewriting history while implementing resets (wars, revolutions, famines & manufactured plagues) in order to keep the overall population at a manageable number, all in a timeframe that must be less than another thousand years. The scriptures refer to a thousand years being equivalent to a single day for the Creator, so from that perspective, anything less than a thousand years would be considered nothing more than "a little while".
> 
> Regardless of the timeframe, from a strictly "Christ Consciousness" perspective, we're all in a pressure cooker until an unknowable future timeframe for the specific purpose of activation. Whether "Christian" or not, the scriptures are filled with imagery, allegory, and symbolism that all seem to hint at the idea that we are all greater than merely the sum of our parts, and perhaps in knowing too much, we would rob ourselves of the necessary learning experiences that come with the veil of forgetting. It is in the suffering that we bring upon ourselves through ignorance, fear, and petty self gratification that we are catalyzed into our eventual Knowing as we overcome and transcend these difficulties with self knowledge, self control, and the taking of personal responsibility for our thoughts and actions, the very example that the Biblical Jesus story unfolds.
> 
> ...


I read recently that the time Satan would be let loose was translated as ‘a season’ which is a quarter of a year so maybe it’s a quarter of 1000 years, namely 250 years, which may be finishing soon because some catastrophe certainly seemed to hit the earth in the late 18th century.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 21, 2022)

Just said:


> I read recently that the time Satan would be let loose was translated as ‘a season’ which is a quarter of a year so maybe it’s a quarter of 1000 years, namely 250 years, which may be finishing soon because some catastrophe certainly seemed to hit the earth in the late 18th century.


The paradox of any prophecy is that it is impossible to know when one is in one until after it has been fulfilled. It is also quite possible that the thousand years spoken of may not be literal either. Revelation is a book filled with symbolical imagery that, to take any of it literally would be an entirely speculative diversion that could not be confirmed by any unit of measure we currently have at our disposal, especially considering how much we have likely lost in translation from the original texts. 

While the idea that the thousand year reign has already come and gone is a fascinating and thought provoking theory, we just do not have enough credible data to make any kind of concrete determination, at least at this time.

That being said, the theory does expand conceptual dimensions to a higher level than anything Christendom has ever collectively considered previously, which can do much to stimulate people out of their limited modes of thinking.

Many of the pre-Christian ancient mysteries describe cycles, or ages, yugas of specific lengths of time that can be accurately aligned to the Astrological heavens, corresponding to the development of the four universal elements and the four stages of metallic maturation, from lead, to bronze, to silver, to gold (earth, air, water, and fire). If it is correct that the thousand year reign has already come and gone (the golden age?), this could perhaps correspond to the idea that, from a Christian Biblical perspective, the Creator, through the process of alchemy, develops HIS creation, utilizing the polarities found in the struggle of "good versus evil" (service to self versus service to others), in order to purify, through trial by fire, the souls of this realm in a repeating series of cycles (reincarnations) that can be counted upon just as we count upon the rising and setting of the sun on a daily basis. If that is indeed the case, then Revelation is merely the description of the completion of these four successive ages and then entering into another new round, as has been cycled perhaps for countless ages in souls that have come and gone through this school of initiation. Is this what Solomon meant when he was recorded to observe that there was nothing new under the sun?


----------



## User1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Very interesting.  While the thousand-year reign seems plausible and would explain a lot, I don't think this is what happened.  I find myself agreeing with a lot of counter-points made earlier in the thread (why are there pagan gods on buildings? Who taught Christianity post-resurrection? or any religion?  Why are there differing religions if all would have been united by Christ during his time? etc.).  Why are there so many older religious texts which do not comport with more recent religions?  You could really go to town with this list but the crux is why would Christ not tear down all that is evil, misguiding and prone to corrupt mankind instead of building wonderful palaces with his superhuman followers? In fact, these palaces would have been built for them who don't need lavatories and not anyone else.  Doesn't make sense from a "lead mankind to salvation" point of view.

Also, this idea of satan being let loose on the world.  What are we referring to here exactly?  It would seem the anti-Christ was defeated after the resurrection.  So was satan then bound after this defeat of the ant-Christ or are the the anti-Christ and satan the same being? 



Collapseinrealtime said:


> we just do not have enough credible data to make any kind of concrete determination, at least at this time.



I'd have to disagree with this assessment.  There is a logical consistency with the way in which the world has been regressing towards a more immoral, unjust. deceptive and chaotic place.  I'd add that TPTB are very much progressing this agenda as a plan anticipating the arrival of their chief.  So once again, if satan is let loose, who are they preparing for if satan is already loose.  If they are preparing for the anti-Christ, what exactly did the defeat of the anti-Christ mean and where was he since that defeat if he is not satan but still returning? 

Going back to the mud flood event and the photos we have of these. It would seem to me that people started re-populating the earth shortly after the mud-flood event.  Whenever I see these photos the vast majority don't show any sort of wild grass or weeds growing all over the place.  It's like it happened and a few weeks (days?) later people were brought in.  This coupled with various n histories (differing historical accounts of events) across the world suggest to me that there wasn't some fabricated history that was rolled out to all people which excluded a 1000-year reign of Christ.  People have legit accounts of events and historical persons going back hundreds of years either through the oral tradition or the written record so I find the idea of absolutely no one remembering or having any record of the millennium reign absolutely incredible.  There would have to be the complete removal of religion at least so there is absolutely no link for anyone to make.  In some of the science books of the 18th and 19th century I would expect someone to reference Christ or his superhuman followers teaching them advanced technologies or them learning from what they have done as there had to have been some overlap at some point.  It seems there is no reference of Christ during this period in a book, on a map, in a poem.....nothing.

Perhaps many would disagree but the above is why I entertained the idea for a while and then concluded, no, this is simply not possible.  This would require the evil equivalent of a miracle (anti-miracle?) to hide the truth and even that wouldn't explain or answer many of the questions that were asked.

Peace


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 22, 2022)

User1 said:


> So once again, if satan is let loose, who are they preparing for if satan is already loose. If they are preparing for the anti-Christ, what exactly did the defeat of the anti-Christ mean and where was he since that defeat if he is not satan but still returning?


I'm just fielding in an entirely speculative realm, but if the Millennial Reign has come and gone, who's to say that it would be the only Millennial Reign? If it is a cyclic event that comes around or returns once all evidence of the last one has been mostly removed, except for some lingering and powerful pieces, such as some of its remaining infrastructure, then it would indicate that this world of polarity is a school of sorts, designed to activate the lost inhabitants into a greater degree of awakening, Christ Consciousness. Perhaps also, if it is a cyclic event, it has been given many different names in histories that we no longer have access to. If it is the same essential family group that foments its New World Order tactics and agenda, might this be the Beast let loose for "a little while"? Also, if it is the same group (anti-Christ), or perhaps descendants of that group, would they not employ the same deceptive and nefarious tactics to systematically and incrementally remove as much evidence as possible after they have reemerged from their underground (Abyss) hiding places? 

I think one of the problems in Biblical interpretation and in translation is that it fails to account for the cyclical nature of the Astral Universe, at least in its current available translations, even though it does strongly hint at this knowledge in its use of specific numbers, particularly 7 and 12, among others that correspond to an Astrological signification that cannot be ignored.


User1 said:


> This would require the evil equivalent of a miracle (anti-miracle?) to hide the truth and even that wouldn't explain or answer many of the questions that were asked.


This can be argued in the clever way that the Cabal has enslaved us for generations without our knowledge. The only way possible to pull off this kind of takeover would be if the Cabal had access to information and tactics handed down by a previous, experienced organization, spanning more than just a single generation. The "anti-miracle" is that they do it right out in the open, yet most either cannot see it or they refuse to acknowledge it, the ultimate mind control operation. How much of our history that has been rewritten or removed is anybody's best guess. The clues that we have at this time of historical tampering are likely just barely scratching the surface.


User1 said:


> People have legit accounts of events and historical persons going back hundreds of years either through the oral tradition or the written record so I find the idea of absolutely no one remembering or having any record of the millennium reign absolutely incredible. There would have to be the complete removal of religion at least so there is absolutely no link for anyone to make. In some of the science books of the 18th and 19th century I would expect someone to reference Christ or his superhuman followers teaching them advanced technologies or them learning from what they have done as there had to have been some overlap at some point. It seems there is no reference of Christ during this period in a book, on a map, in a poem.....nothing.


Can you be more specific as to these "legit accounts"? There are indeed fragments and stories and legends, but as to their legitimacy, as you have stated above, they raise far more questions than answers. A study of the origins of Christianity and their pagan roots reveal a systematic whitewashing that most Christians of today are completely in the dark about. If the Cabal have taught us anything, it is that they are very good at rewriting history and hiding our true origins from us. They are doing this on a daily basis, right before our eyes. They are also simultaneously creating scores of false events and then reporting them as real, making true knowledge of even what is going on currently quite indecipherable for the majority of the population. Even in the so called "truther" realm, there are countless disinfo agents muddying the waters.

I do not wholeheartedly buy into the 'thousand year reign has come and gone' theory, but I do acknowledge that it is a distinct possibility, and a somewhat compelling one at that, even if it does raise more questions than it might currently answer.


----------



## User1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Can you be more specific as to these "legit accounts"?


Off the top off my head the most obvious to me being the hadith.  These were compiled around the 9th century and while these were initially oral tradition the were later written down and passed from generation to generation, with many fabricated hadith being discovered or inserted into the narrative to create confusion and sects (which was somewhat successful).

The reason why hadith comes to mind is many pertain to the anti-Christ (dajjal) specifically and there was a real sense that his arrival is imminent so to have this little detail completely pass by everyone, Christians and Muslims ( I don't what the Jewish view on the anti-Christ is) seems unfathomable.  

In addition, you have accounts of indigenous peoples going back generations speaking of giants and monsters (African North American and Australian tribes), who live in remote areas.  They would be less susceptible to official versions of history and if Jesus was here to save all mankind, you would think in the oral traditions of these tribes they would include this detail as Jesus came to guide all mankind and destroy the enemy.

These are the legit accounts I speak of.  Peoples who have long oral traditions which include details about cataclysms, world events, giants but no saviour?  Does not comport with a golden age of 1000 years for all mankind.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> A study of the origins of Christianity and their pagan roots reveal a systematic whitewashing that most Christians of today are completely in the dark about. If the Cabal have taught us anything, it is that they are very good at rewriting history and hiding our true origins from us.


Yes.  The problem with translations is that they provide an opportunity for misunderstanding or in the case of the translator, tweaking the meaning, which over time can be a complete change in meaning or context.  

Again, if TPTB were that powerful, we wouldn't be here discussing them, trying to untangle this web of lies.  Yes it could be an exercise by them to allow us to channel our energy but if they needed that, they then clearly fear us not channelling that energy.  Doubting everything is a trap, this I'm sure of.  There is ample evidence in the world, through it's design and way of working, that make clear to us what is real and what is a deception and we are simply required to use our God-given intellect to distinguish the truth from the lies.  Not always that easy, but it is that simple.  

Peace


----------



## CathyHT (Jul 22, 2022)

Just said:


> I read recently that the time Satan would be let loose was translated as ‘a season’ which is a quarter of a year so maybe it’s a quarter of 1000 years, namely 250 years, which may be finishing soon because some catastrophe certainly seemed to hit the earth in the late 18th century.


This makes perfect sense!  Many thanks.  I simply could not figure out what it meant and this seems logical.  Yes, I hope its over soon.  Share more please!!


----------



## TheProdigalSon (Sep 11, 2022)

Ozark said:


> If this were true, here are some questions that need answering:
> 
> Who taught the orphans Christianity?
> 
> ...


These are all good questions, but there's one in particular that I feel is deceiving.  When you read the context of the verse about one being taken and one being left behind,  Luke 17:26 says, "*And as it was in the days of Noe, so shall it be also in the days of the Son of man." *In the days of Noah, when the word "taken" was used it meant they were killed. With that in mind, I think a lot of people confuse the word "taken" with "raptured." I believe the ones that were "taken" were killed and the ones left were the believers that had to go through the tribulation.


----------



## Udjat (Sep 13, 2022)

I think of the movie "The Book of Eli", then I think of Mad Max(the original movies).  
Maybe things have come and gone.  

Maybe Jesus was resuscitated in stead of resurrected?  Maybe humans embellish.  

Did anyone stop to think that these stories are a compilation of a historical novel.  That it was created to purposefully separate people, to keep the disconnect of organisms.  Isn't that true nature, order out of chaos? 

Maybe the destruction of peoples long ago happened more than a million years ago and we are the sad remnants of what was left.  We keep hoping that a story will be our saving grace.  

Does any religion really feel right?  No, and if someone says otherwise I feel that they have been duped.  I am not an ashiest, but I will not be told that I am to live with the feeling that as soon as I was born I should feel ashamed because I am a "sinner".  

Can anyone say Ann Rice novel?  

I also think that anyone that knows the right or wrong way for someone else when it comes to spirituality is part of the problem of today. 

I also think of the movie "Twelve Monkeys", and all we are, are remnants stuck in a parallel reality, always waiting for the inevitable, and all our UFO sightings are just time travelers, trying to find how to stop the destruction that is waiting at our doorsteps.


----------

